# What are u eating/drinking now ?



## Mrs P (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread I've seen in most boards, so I thought I would post it here... 

I'm cooking dinner, making meatloaf & garlic mashed potato & veggies for the kiddos & the Mr & I are having salmon with a little brown rice for him & asparagus for me.

I'm eating some almonds now


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 25, 2012)

Nom 

I just ate some oats with 2 scoops whey Drink water 24/7 anymore


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm having a strawberry polar seltzer and tums.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 25, 2012)

pillarofbalance said:


> i'm having a strawberry polar seltzer and tums.



lol donk.........


----------



## cokezero (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm eating stir fried chicken breast with red potatoes and a salad. My stir fry only has 1 tbsp of olive oil so its really more like stir and stick chicken. My mashed potatoes have no butter or salt so If this meal gets any drier i will also eat one of the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 25, 2012)

LMFAO Stir N Stick u should market that


----------



## cokezero (Apr 25, 2012)

Ya and who would buy it? Idiots like us I guess. anybody have any suggestions on a chicken and potato recipe that is no or very low in sodium and fat free?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Dungeness crab legs and claws with a pitcher of green tea to wash it down!


----------



## weights=life (Apr 25, 2012)

5 peppered chicken breast brown rice salsa and almonds... half a gallon of water...


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 26, 2012)

very nice, at this very moment...I am having my humapro shake and cream of wheat for pre-workout


----------



## Mr P (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs P can have the salmon f***K that Sh*t  lol, me love meat loaf mashed popato and sweet peas I eat it looong time


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 26, 2012)

A nuked chicken breast with carrots onion brocolis brn rice


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2012)

Just ate 10oz of lean ground beef and yams.  Next is chicken breast and (white!) rice...but I usually can't make it 2 hrs without eating so I'll prob have a shake with oats in an hour.  Lately I've just been going by 'feel' and it's worked well.  I've transitioned to a lot more yam than rice and I feel fuller longer which is nice.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

Well right now,i got up at 4am getting ready and eating to go to work,so i woke up with another f'ing migraine so instead of taking my migraine medicine,im drinking 1 moutain dew and 4 BC powders and hopefully it will kick it out,cause i dont wanna take my meds,makes me feel like crap all day,but i will if i havet to,cause i dont want to havet to miss work and go to the ER


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well right now,i got up at 4am getting ready and eating to go to work,so i woke up with another f'ing migraine so instead of taking my migraine medicine,im drinking 1 moutain dew and 4 BC powders and hopefully it will kick it out,cause i dont wanna take my meds,makes me feel like crap all day,but i will if i havet to,cause i dont want to havet to miss work and go to the ER



That suxs Bullseye, hope u feel better soon


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm having my usual breakfast 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg scrambled with some sliced turkey, spinach, slice of cheese & some homemade guacamole. 
oh & a slice of ezekiel bread  yummy !


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> That suxs Bullseye, hope u feel better soon


thank you hon!!!!! i hate these things,ive had them since i was 17 years old,and they never feel good lol,the new meds are a wonderful improvement over ER visits for Morphine shots,but they  make you feel bad all day,but the headache usually goes away quickly...


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> thank you hon!!!!! i hate these things,ive had them since i was 17 years old,and they never feel good lol,the new meds are a wonderful improvement over ER visits for Morphine shots,but they  make you feel bad all day,but the headache usually goes away quickly...



Dealing with pain is terrible, I hate morphine, I was given a few shots a few months back in the ER when I was in pain from my herniated disks.. I just hate to feel drugged.
Hope your med starts workimg pronto.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Dealing with pain is terrible, I hate morphine, I was given a few shots a few months back in the ER when I was in pain from my herniated disks.. I just hate to feel drugged.
> Hope your med starts workimg pronto.


yea me too lol....im fixin to start takin Botox injections again,i used to take them for migraines,it lessens the number and intensity of them,they give me one at the base of my neck at my spine and o ne on each side of my temples and they really helped....yea i hate morphine to,it makes the headache go away for a while,then i get a hangover which is just as bad


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2012)

Coffee and ephedrine...


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm eating a a chicken breast, baked sweet potato & some broccoli 
& drinking h2O


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 26, 2012)

humapro and green apple here!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2012)

Steak burrito with cheddar cheese and a low carb flax tortilla thing. Good shizzle!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 30, 2012)

Drinking some good ole water  
Getting ready to eat my next meal (Steak, grilled veggies)


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2012)

Just had 8oz of chicken breast and a sweet potato.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2012)

5 oz chicken breast, 2 cups of brown rice...warming-up for 2 cups of Greek yogurt (it's a high carb day...mmmmm......)


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2012)

chicken, spicy chicken, rice, coleslaw


----------



## DJ21 (May 8, 2012)

Back from a workout, Isopure & Water.

Bout to make some egg whites and turkey bacon.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 8, 2012)

Just ate lunch, I ate 2 chicken breasts and some steamed veggies. 3rd meal of the day, the other two were a shake and 1 1/2 cup granola with 10oz skim milk.

The rest of the day will consist of another shake post w/o, 12oz steak and sweet potato for dinner, and a late night snack of a chicken breast with garlic texas toast and possibly a popsicle for desert. Not the cleanest diet day but it'll do!


----------



## Mrs P (May 8, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Just ate lunch, I ate 2 chicken breasts and some steamed veggies. 3rd meal of the day, the other two were a shake and 1 1/2 cup granola with 10oz skim milk.
> 
> The rest of the day will consist of another shake post w/o, 12oz steak and sweet potato for dinner, and a late night snack of a chicken breast with garlic texas toast and possibly a popsicle for desert. Not the cleanest diet day but it'll do!



Did u say Garlic Texas toast ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Haven't had those in years !

Me, just ate some salmon & broccoli, will have ground turkey & asparagus  for next meal, cooking porkchops for the kiddos.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 8, 2012)

Looks good spears. We got a place called rons hawaiian grill that has something similar. The wife had it last night, while I eat some turkey and black beans lol.

Right now I have chicken and sweet potato.


----------



## HH (May 9, 2012)

Just ate some churasco grilled skirt steak marinated in some sour orange, served with some corn and peas and tall glass of water with some lime


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2012)

pb & apple, 10 oz milk, 3 eggs, 6 whites, 2 strips bacon.  

steak, avacado, baked potato still to come.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2012)

10oz pork tenderloin, water.


----------



## MTgirl (May 9, 2012)

1 cup lowfat cottage cheese and 3 oz fresh strawberries.  And water.


----------



## Hurt (May 9, 2012)

Yesterday was terrible for me, I was on the run all day so I had to improvise.  Don't judge me! I ate:

-50g whey shake with honey
-10 egg whites, 1 cup oats
-Breakfast burrito with 6 eggs, chicken breast
-Large Meatlovers pizza + 50g whey shake
-1/2lb elk burger with french fries
-2 turkey burgers, baked sweet potato
-50g whey shake Post-workout (with creatine, glutamine, dextrose, BCAAs)
-Lean ground beef, broccoli, peanut butter, glass of whole milk

I've actually been eating like this a lot lately and staying lean as hell...dunno if it's the GH or not, but wow!


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 9, 2012)

Lol. Pizza sounds good.

I just ate eggs and a whey shake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2012)

Had some buffalo turkey meatballs... Damn good too!


----------



## Mrs P (May 9, 2012)

Just had lemon herb Tilapia fillet, baked potato & some broccoli.


----------



## Mrs P (May 10, 2012)

Drinking some water & eating a sliced apple with natural peanut butter


----------



## MTgirl (May 10, 2012)

Just finished 4oz of turkey breast and will have a kiwi in a few.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 10, 2012)

chicken breast and sweet potato. Yummy.


----------



## DF (May 10, 2012)

Just had sushi for lunch.


----------



## cokezero (May 17, 2012)

I'm eating new york strip and broccoli. I eat everynight before bed


----------



## Bippal (May 17, 2012)

Barley and ground venison with taco seasoning and cold green tea.


----------



## Mrs P (May 17, 2012)

Drinking some Joe.


----------



## jennerrator (May 17, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Drinking some Joe.



I'm jealous!  Although I have had a couple of decaf's


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2012)

Lunch the same as always rabbit food 3oz grilled chx 2 hb eggs 2tbl spoon dressing. Literally this spring mix lettuce mix seems like they went outside and pulled weeds and stuffed it in a bag not buying it again I don't care if its 2 4 4


----------



## jennerrator (May 17, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Lunch the same as always rabbit food 3oz grilled chx 2 hb eggs 2tbl spoon dressing. Literally this spring mix lettuce mix seems like they went outside and pulled weeds and stuffed it in a bag not buying it again I don't care if its 2 4 4



yeah, I can't handle that spring mix stuff...I only eat spinach


----------



## Tilltheend (May 17, 2012)

Eating oatmeal with whey, drinking water.


----------



## beasto (May 17, 2012)

Eating my grilled sea bass with steamed broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots...tomorrow maybe some grouper


----------



## Mrs P (May 17, 2012)

Jenner said:


> yeah, I can't handle that spring mix stuff...I only eat spinach



I love spring mix, but then again I like the taste of wheatgrass, I'm wierd like that 

I'm eating a plank steak with chimichurri sauce, & a little brown rice... and some water.


----------



## HH (May 24, 2012)

Had a friend from Miami visit me tonight, and brought me one of my favorite dishes from a restaurant down there, immediately after opening this white box, bells from the heavens were ringing,angels were singing and there was a bright god like light coming from it. Sorry Mr.P i had to.


----------



## Mrs P (May 24, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I'm jealous!  Although I have had a couple of decaf's



I'm an addict I admit it


----------



## Mrs P (May 24, 2012)

HH said:


> Had a friend from Miami visit me tonight, and brought me one of my favorite dishes from a restaurant down there, immediately after opening this white box, bells from the heavens were ringing,angels were singing and there was a bright god like light coming from it. Sorry Mr.P i had to.


 

That looks gooooooood !!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 24, 2012)

Yea it does whatever it is.


----------



## Hurt (May 24, 2012)

Just drank 2 cups of egg whites, followed by a cup of rolled oats with honey and skim milk, yum haha.


----------



## Mrs P (May 24, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Yea it does whatever it is.



It's a cuban dish, it's slow roasted pork (pulled) & a rice dish called moros, (black beans & rice cooked together) & fried ripe plantains... it's really good, too bad I can't eat it


----------



## Pikiki (May 24, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> It's a cuban dish, it's slow roasted pork (pulled) & a rice dish called moros, (black beans & rice cooked together) & fried ripe plantains... it's really good, too bad I can't eat it



It just delicious MMMMMM....


----------



## Pikiki (May 24, 2012)

Just got a piece of fish, rib eye, chicken and some lettuce...green tea.


----------

